# Tying Flourocarbon leader to mono



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

When inshore fishing for specks, reds and flounder, I generally use8lb to 10lb mono or maybe 12lb braid. What size fluorocarbon leader should I be using? I have been using 25lb fluoro, but it seems that the diameter is too large. I use a "uni to uni" knotand it sometimes gets hung up in the guides. Maybe I'm throwing too many "loops" inthe knot?Or maybe there is a better knot?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

the size fluro depends on where your fishing...if its wide open flats ill throw like 12lb fluro around docks its 25lb and i tie a uni to uni in all of mine but all i throw is braid...so i cant help you on mono


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Albright or no-name knot. Much slimmer profiles that go through guides better. I use 15-20lb fluoro 95% of the time and the rest of the time size depends on the situation.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i was catching legal grouper with 6 lb mono n 25 lb floro monday with no problems.

i use a surgeons knot.. fastest splice i can tie n dont have a problem with casting it when the knot runs in the guides


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

use a spider hitch to double your main line and use a no name knot to attach your fluoro to the main line.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

slim bueaty is another good one.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I fish 8# mono,uni to 12# fluro.

I also fish 8# albrightto 16# fluro.

A little tip,snip your tags and use a drop of super glue------flies through the guides.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey big Brandon89 I would like to see some pics of those grouper? I. Sure would like to get on some of those!where you in a boat or landlocked? We need pics man! Congats on that catch


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the tangle to tangle. if you twist, loop, and go through the center enough it becomes a good knot. Don't forget to trim the extra line.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Sounds like Icould come down to 12# to 15# fluoro leader and that might make a difference in knot size. I'll try the Albright, too.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

+1 ON THE ALBRIGHT


----------

